# JDBC -> ODBC -> DBF, MDX?



## freitami (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

greife erfolgreich über ODBC auf eine DBF zu. Schreiben ändern funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Wie kann man die dazugehörige MDX aktualisieren?

Vielen Dank,
Freitami


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

du musst den Java-Leuten schon erklären, was ein MDX ist.


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

Vermutlich ein Multi-Domain-Exchange-Objekt :wink:


----------



## DP (28. Aug 2008)

indexfile vom uralt-dbase-format


----------



## freitami (28. Aug 2008)

die MDX enthält die indizierten Datensätze zum schnelleren suchen.

Die muss man irgendwie erzeugen.

Ich dachte, es gibt jemanden der das jeden Tag macht und kurz sagen kann wie das geht.

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## DP (28. Aug 2008)

der jdbc-treiber von HXTT sollte das können


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

freitami hat gesagt.:
			
		

> greife erfolgreich über ODBC auf eine DBF zu. Schreiben ändern funktioniert alles wunderbar.



Wenn Indexe nicht aktualisert werden, ist die Aussage "funktioniert" stark irreführend.

Beste Grüße
Gast


----------



## DP (2. Sep 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> freitami hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indizes muss man beim alten dbf-format manuell erstellen/aktualisieren lassen


----------

